# Overland to Greece



## Don_Madge

With the cost of the long Adriatic ferry routes almost doubling in the last couple of years about shortest overland route is Luxembourg, Basel, Milan, Trieste, Zagreb, Pecs, Szeged, Arad, Timisoara. Craiova, Sofia and Thessaloniki and Patras. This is all in the EU so you won't have any insurance problems. We have used this route in the past and we had no problems and that was before Romania/Bulgaria joined the EU

The shorter crossings from Bari/Brindisi are cheaper but you have the long drive south in Italy and with the fuel at €1.70 per litre it can still be expensive for the larger vans.

Approxamate mileage from Calais to Patras.

Overland 2230 miles

Ferry from 
Venice 890 miles
Ancona 980 miles
Bari 1264 miles 
Brindisi 1340 miles 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

